# Problème ./configure c compiler cannot create executables



## harlock59 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'essaie de compiler MacPorts sous Panther en tapant ./configure, j'obtiens ceci:

localhost:~/Desktop/Te&#769;le&#769;chargements/MacPorts-1.6.0 $ ./configure
checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
checking for sw_vers... sw_vers
checking Mac OS X version... 10.3.9
checking MacPorts version... 1.6.0
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... 
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
localhost:~/Desktop/Te&#769;le&#769;chargements/MacPorts-1.6.0 $ 

voici mon fichier config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by MacPorts configure 1.600, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure 

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = localhost
uname -m = Power Macintosh
uname -r = 7.9.0
uname -s = Darwin
uname -v = Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0: Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC 

/usr/bin/uname -p = powerpc
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
/usr/bin/hostinfo      = Mach kernel version:
     Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


Kernel configured for a single processor only.
1 processor is physically available.
Processor type: ppc7450 (PowerPC 7450)
Processor active: 0
Primary memory available: 2048.00 megabytes.
Default processor set: 46 tasks, 131 threads, 1 processors
Load average: 2.20, Mach factor: 0.30
unknown
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /sw/bin
PATH: /sw/sbin
PATH: /bin
PATH: /sbin
PATH: /usr/bin
PATH: /usr/sbin
PATH: /usr/X11R6/bin
PATH: /Volumes/Disque_Externe/sw/bin/


## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:1905: checking build system type
configure:1923: result: powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
configure:1945: checking host system type
configure:1960: result: powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
configure:1982: checking target system type
configure:1997: result: powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
configure:2055: checking for sw_vers
configure:2071: found /usr/bin/sw_vers
configure:2082: result: sw_vers
configure:2094: checking Mac OS X version
configure:2097: result: 10.3.9
configure:2149: checking MacPorts version
configure:2153: result: 1.6.0
configure:2206: checking for gcc
configure:2222: found /sw/bin/gcc
configure:2233: result: gcc
configure:2471: checking for C compiler version
configure:2478: gcc --version >&5
gcc (GCC) 4.0.0
Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2481: $? = 0
configure:2488: gcc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: powerpc-apple-darwin7
Configured with: ../configure --prefix=/sw --prefix=/sw/lib/gcc4 --enable-languages=c,c++,f95,objc --infodir=/share/info --with-gmp=/sw --with-included-gettext --host=powerpc-apple-darwin7 --with-as=/sw/lib/odcctools/bin/as --with-ld=/sw/lib/odcctools/bin/ld
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.0.0
configure:2491: $? = 0
configure:2498: gcc -V >&5
gcc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:2501: $? = 1
configure:2524: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:2551: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
/sw/lib/odcctools/bin/ld: can't locate file for: -lcrt1.o
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
configure:2554: $? = 1
configure:2592: result: 
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "MacPorts"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "macports"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.600"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "MacPorts 1.600"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "macports-dev@lists.macosforge.org"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| 
| int
| main ()
| {
| 
|   ;
|   return 0;
| }
configure:2599: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##
## Cache variables. ##
## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
ac_cv_env_BZIP2_set=
ac_cv_env_BZIP2_value=
ac_cv_env_CC_set=
ac_cv_env_CC_value=
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPP_set=
ac_cv_env_CPP_value=
ac_cv_env_CVS_set=
ac_cv_env_CVS_value=
ac_cv_env_GNUMAKE_set=
ac_cv_env_GNUMAKE_value=
ac_cv_env_GNUTAR_set=
ac_cv_env_GNUTAR_value=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=
ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=
ac_cv_env_MAKE_set=
ac_cv_env_MAKE_value=
ac_cv_env_MTREE_set=
ac_cv_env_MTREE_value=
ac_cv_env_OBJCFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_OBJCFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_OBJCPP_set=
ac_cv_env_OBJCPP_value=
ac_cv_env_OBJC_set=
ac_cv_env_OBJC_value=
ac_cv_env_OPEN_set=
ac_cv_env_OPEN_value=
ac_cv_env_RSYNC_set=
ac_cv_env_RSYNC_value=
ac_cv_env_SED_set=
ac_cv_env_SED_value=
ac_cv_env_SVN_set=
ac_cv_env_SVN_value=
ac_cv_env_TAR_set=
ac_cv_env_TAR_value=
ac_cv_env_XAR_set=
ac_cv_env_XAR_value=
ac_cv_env_XMKMF_set=
ac_cv_env_XMKMF_value=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=
ac_cv_host=powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0
ac_cv_prog_SW_VERS=sw_vers
ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=gcc
ac_cv_target=powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0

## ----------------- ##
## Output variables. ##
## ----------------- ##

BZIP2=''
CC='gcc'
CFLAGS=''
CFLAGS_DEBUG=''
CFLAGS_LIBCURL=''
CFLAGS_OPTIMIZE=''
CFLAGS_QUICHEEATERS=''
CFLAGS_WERROR=''
CPP=''
CPPFLAGS=''
CURL_CONFIG=''
CVS=''
DEFS=''
DSTGRP=''
DSTMODE=''
DSTUSR=''
ECHO_C=''
ECHO_N='-n'
ECHO_T=''
EGREP=''
EXEEXT=''
EXTRA_PROGS=''
GNUMAKE=''
GNUTAR=''
GREP=''
HAVE_FRAMEWORK_COREFOUNDATION=''
HAVE_FRAMEWORK_IOKIT=''
HAVE_FRAMEWORK_SYSTEMCONFIGURATION=''
HAVE_FUNCTION_CFNOTIFICATIONCENTERGETDARWINNOTIFYCENTER=''
HAVE_LAUNCHD=''
INCLUDES=''
INSTALL_DATA=''
INSTALL_PROGRAM=''
INSTALL_SCRIPT=''
LAUNCHCTL=''
LDFLAGS=''
LDFLAGS_LIBCURL=''
LIBOBJS=''
LIBS=''
LN_S=''
LTLIBOBJS=''
MAKE=''
MD5_LIBS=''
MPCONFIGDIR=''
MPCONFIGDIR_EXPANDED=''
MTREE=''
OBJC=''
OBJCFLAGS=''
OBJCPP=''
OBJC_FOUNDATION=''
OBJC_FOUNDATION_CPPFLAGS=''
OBJC_FOUNDATION_LDFLAGS=''
OBJC_FOUNDATION_LIBS=''
OBJC_LIBS=''
OBJC_PTHREAD_CFLAGS=''
OBJC_PTHREAD_LIBS=''
OBJC_RUNTIME=''
OBJC_RUNTIME_FLAGS=''
OBJEXT=''
OPEN=''
OUR_INCLUDED_PACKAGES=''
PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='macports-dev@lists.macosforge.org'
PACKAGE_NAME='MacPorts'
PACKAGE_STRING='MacPorts 1.600'
PACKAGE_TARNAME='macports'
PACKAGE_VERSION='1.600'
PATH_SEPARATOR=':'
PORTSDIR=''
PTHREAD_CFLAGS=''
PTHREAD_LIBS=''
READLINE_LIBS=''
READLINK_IS_NOT_P1003_1A=''
REPLACEMENT_PROGS=''
RSYNC=''
SED=''
SED_EXT=''
SET_MAKE=''
SHELL='/bin/sh'
SHLIB_CFLAGS=''
SHLIB_LD=''
SHLIB_LDFLAGS=''
SHLIB_SUFFIX=''
SQLITE3_DIR=''
SQLITE3_LIBS=''
STLIB_LD=''
SVN=''
SW_VERS='sw_vers'
TAR=''
TAR_CMD=''
TCLSH=''
TCL_BIN_DIR=''
TCL_CC=''
TCL_DEFS=''
TCL_INCLUDES=''
TCL_LIB_FILE=''
TCL_LIB_FLAG=''
TCL_LIB_SPEC=''
TCL_PACKAGE_DIR=''
TCL_SRC_DIR=''
TCL_STUB_LIB_FILE=''
TCL_STUB_LIB_FLAG=''
TCL_STUB_LIB_SPEC=''
TCL_VERSION=''
VER='1.6.0'
XAR=''
XCODEBUILD=''
XMKMF=''
X_CFLAGS=''
X_EXTRA_LIBS=''
X_LIBS=''
X_PRE_LIBS=''
ac_ct_CC='gcc'
ac_ct_OBJC=''
acx_pthread_config=''
bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'
build='powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0'
build_alias=''
build_cpu='powerpc'
build_os='darwin7.9.0'
build_vendor='apple'
datadir='${datarootdir}'
datarootdir='${prefix}/share'
docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'
dvidir='${docdir}'
exec_prefix='NONE'
host='powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0'
host_alias=''
host_cpu='powerpc'
host_os='darwin7.9.0'
host_vendor='apple'
htmldir='${docdir}'
includedir='${prefix}/include'
infodir='${datarootdir}/info'
libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'
libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'
localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'
localstatedir='${prefix}/var'
localstatedir_expanded=''
mandir='${datarootdir}/man'
oldincludedir='/usr/include'
pdfdir='${docdir}'
prefix='NONE'
prefix_expanded=''
program_transform_name='s,x,x,'
psdir='${docdir}'
sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'
sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'
subdirs=''
sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
target='powerpc-apple-darwin7.9.0'
target_alias=''
target_cpu='powerpc'
target_os='darwin7.9.0'
target_vendor='apple'

## ----------- ##
## confdefs.h. ##
## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "MacPorts"
#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "macports"
#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.600"
#define PACKAGE_STRING "MacPorts 1.600"
#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "macports-dev@lists.macosforge.org"

configure: exit 77


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2010)

Avec Panther, tu devrais pouvoir aller jusqu'à MacPorts 1.7, non ?
Par ailleurs, contrôle la version de XCode que tu as.
Enfin, je suis étonné que MacPorts utilise le répertoire _/sw_. J'aurais plutôt dit _/opt_ (_/sw_ est le répertoire racine de Fink, dans mon souvenir).

Je déplace vers le forum adéquat.


----------



## ppierre (7 Mars 2010)

Attention, il détecte le gcc de fink.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des conflits lorsqu'on utilise fink et macports ensemble, mais je suggère quand même de procéder comme suit:
enlever dans ~/.bashrc ou ~/.bash_profile l'initialisation de fink.
mettre à jour les developer tools de l'OS si nécessaire
recommencer.

Bon courage,

Pierre


----------

